# Image Tuner Free: Resize, Modify, Watermark Multiple Images



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 4, 2017)

*Image Tuner - Free Image Resizing and Watermarking Software*
_GloryLogic.com_
Retrieved October 4, 2017

Image Tuner is a free batch image resizing, renaming, conversion and watermarking software with a super-intuitive and straightforward interface. Based on an extremely fast image processing engine, this award-winning software has a bare minimum of controls and will help you with the most typical photo and image-related tasks.

 


    Resize your photos in batch mode using built-in templates 
    Rename multiple pictures in batch mode 
    Add your logo or other watermark to multiple photos at once 
    Convert between image formats using various settings 
    Flip, rotate, sharp, colorize, round your photos 
    Remove EXIF and other info from digital pictures 
    Support Windows XP, Vista, 7, 8, 8.1, 10 (32 and 64) 

*Resize*
Image Tuner allows you to rename, resize and convert images in batch mode. You can convert between most popular image formats, rename images using name templates and file extensions.

*Modify*
With Image Tuner you can apply a lot of effects to your images - flip, rotate, colorize, crop, round etc. Additionally, you can apply one of many filters to improve quality of your photos and pictures.

*Watermark*
Using Image Tuner you can add watermark text or image to your photo, it could be your logo or just image name. Also you can remove image information or EXIF data stored in JPEG images.

*Download From Here*

_*Warning: This free program is free for personal use and I can attest that it is free from any malware. However, it does come "bundled with" other software - specifically Virtual Private Network (VPN) software in my copy - which is checked by default during installation. If you don't want the VPN software, just make sure you uncheck the box so you don't inadvertently install that as well. ~ David Baxter*_


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 4, 2017)

This free utility would be useful when you need to resize or modify images to upload to this forum.

And, to protect your personal photos, as an added bonus you can also add a watermark adding your copyright.


----------



## Retired (Oct 4, 2017)

Another popular FREE image editing program is Irfanview for Windows 32 or 64 bit


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 4, 2017)

Steve said:


> Another popular FREE image editing program is Irfanview for Windows 32 or 64 bit



I use that all the time but it doesn't do bulk edits so it's nice to add this to my collection. For example, if you want to share pics from your smart phone camera roll, or if you transfer multiple files from a digital camera, this one could come in handy... and for renaming all those DSC_0014.NEF or IM000764.JPG files to something more useful for later, like "2017-cruise-photo-1.jpg", so you can actually find them later.


----------



## Retired (Oct 4, 2017)

David Baxter said:


> I use that all the time but it doesn't do bulk edits.... for renaming all those DSC_0014.NEF or IM000764.JPG files



Does this instruction apply to what you're referring to?


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 4, 2017)

I haven't watched the video yet but if Irfanview does that I wasn't aware of it.

Does it also offer watermarking?


----------



## Retired (Oct 4, 2017)

Please see 

Adding Watermarks with Irfanview

Batch watermarking with Irfanview

as well as:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 4, 2017)

Well I'll be darned.


----------

